# Source for code 332 brass rail



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

I would like to hand lay some turnouts. Who are the sources for code 332 brass rail? Any ideas, short of buying track and removing the plastic ties?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo sells the rail in bulk 5 or 8'' pieces I believe, I'm pretty sure you can buy the rail separately from the tie strips. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep AC sells the rail separately. Later RJD


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li has 5 and 8 foot rail available also. Give them a call and check it out.


----------

